# Guns/The 2nd Amendment should not be taken away.



## KennyAtom (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm tired of all these anti gun people calling us child murderers just because we dislike rights being trampled on. If they try to come for our guns and succeed, next they'll come for our first amendment rights, then our 4th, then finally, do away with all. It's a slippery slope, and I for one won't stand for it. Taking away any rights, no matter how old, is a easy slope to a dystopian state.


----------



## plasma (Jun 6, 2022)

_'Murica_


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)

There are several threads about this already, no need to start new ones. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-reckon-guns-should-be-banned-in-the-u-s-please-vote.613345/


----------

